# 1974 Schwinn Sports Tourer in one of my favs



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 6, 2021)

Bought this from my buddy Jim Beercans (caber) last month. These Opaque Red bikes just really look good as lightweights. This was a solid original bike.  Original tires (rotted) and tubes.  I don't recall ever not having to change the bar tape since I am picky but since it was perfect I did not. The TA sprockets just really elevate the look of these.  Goes nice with my OR Super Sport and Sprint.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 6, 2021)

Love it! The whitewalls look great!


----------



## Tim s (Oct 7, 2021)

Another beautiful one! Tim S


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 9, 2021)

Beautiful


----------

